# IZZY



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Izzy arrived on Saturday Judy please tell us all about IZZY!!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Susan for starting the thread...I can't figure out how to do that! Izzy has been a joy so far. It's been interesting as my daughter came home with Zoey, her 7 month old Havanese, 20 minutes after Izzy and I got home. Our 10 year old 100 lb lab mix is still in shock and my husband hasn't come out of the bedroom yet...LOL! It's been a revolving door taking them all out to "potty". Izzy is cute as can be, handles being in the crate at night and isn't a finicky eater. She's working on potty training but I can see that might take awhile! She threw up once on the way home early in our voyage, but made it the rest of the way OK. We drove for 8 hours, so I was pleased with the way she handled it.
She's really small...or at least I think she is. I'm not sure of her weight, but it can't be much. Her breeder thought she might hit 9 lbs as an adult. I'm pretty exhausted right now, but I think when my daughter leaves and I go back to work, things will settle down and we will get into a routine. 
I'm sure I'll have many questions as we start to do more training. I think we may be in for a lot of color changes as her hair on her head is black, but the roots are brown or gray. 
Love the forum.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

CONGRATS ON IZZY - YOUR GONNA LOVE HER!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Judy, Congrats on Izzy. She is so cute.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats Judy, and I look forward to hearing how Izzy is doing and seeing some pics


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

You are so welcome Judy once every thing calms down you can get on a route.Potty training will come along it does take time with some dogs but other seem to get the act for it.I know what you mean about revolving doors  . Just let her get use the all the new smells and surroundings. Long car rides can make dogs sick that is normal . Yoda loves to go on car rides he travels with me every where I just wish I could take him to hawaii when I leave on the 28 of this month.But I am trying to see if I can take him with me hee hee. Enjoy your little bundle it is so much fun to watch them change colors .YOu will need to post pictures when you get the time and things settle down a bit.I love to watch Yoda he hops hops hops like a bunny I just love it. take care glad I was able to help Susan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Judy. Izzy is adorable.  Mind you I haven't seen an ugly hav puppy yet. More Pictures please. Have Fun


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How exciting, Judy! Izzy sounds like a doll!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Shhhh! She's sleeping and I finally have a minute to check out the forum!! My daughter left with Zoey a couple of hours ago so Izzy and I finally had a bit of time to "play". She doesn't really want to play with me much though,as she just likes to run around the house checking everything out. She would rather chew on everything but the toys I bought her.....the crate, the carpet, the rug, shoes, etc!
I took her for a short walk and she did pretty well. She didn't like getting her paws wet, though, and would stop when we hit wet pavement.
I really will try to get some decent pictures soon. I may have a couple I can try later tonight.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy, Izzy is adorable. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Judy. Izzy is adorable. enjoy. Missy


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad she is getting to know your place . Have lots of toys for her !Yoda seems to only play with the soft fabric type toys including my grandchildrens little stuff animal's  he just loves them lucky for me he has never chewed them apart . Enjoy your little one she will bring you so much pleasure and laughter .They are a clown.!!!!


----------

